# Lake Darling



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Moving to Minot at the end of the week and cant wait to get out on the ice. Was just wondering how fishing has been. I haven't been on the lake in about 8 years.

Thanks


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

Tracker,

It's been slow the past few years. When the perch were biting really well several years ago there was a lot of biomass removed from that lake and it hasn't really recovered. There are perch, walleye, and northern to be found, but you need to work for them. I've always had good luck for northern just out from landing three along the channel edge. Up by the Grano crossing is also pretty good. I've done well just south of the bridge on the edge of the channel.

Check out Buffalo Lodge, Rice Lake south of town, and Northgate dam. All offer good fishing opportunities.

-Mike


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

